# Duda esquema bass booster?



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola, hace un tiempo pregunté una duda del integrado de este circuito, ahora que lo hice tengo otra duda: lo armé tal cual está en el esquema, salvo por el capacitor de 10 pF., que puse uno de 15pF. porque cuando compré no había de 10pF., a la hora de probarlo funcionó pero no como creía que iba a funcionar, le quita volumen al bajo ( lo armé para un bajo que le faltaban graves) y tien ganancia en graves pero no lo suficiente para ponerlo en el bajo! Ah y hay un zumbido dando vueltas pero es porque no lo armé en placa, soldé todo al tl072 !
Será por el capacitor de 15pF.? O hay algo mal en el esquema ? Se los dejo para que lo analizen: espero que me puedan ayudar! Desde ya, gracias !


----------



## javier xino (Dic 15, 2008)

hola  amigo 
isaias el k-bro

mmmmm.....el capacitor 10"" microfaradios ""(u) o (uf)

tu le  estas poniendo uno  de """15 pf"""

la idea  de  ese capacitor  es   condensar  el voltaje de la vateria  ....

ese circuito sirve para suministrar los 4.5 v  apartir de  la bateria




bueno  yo creo  que  el capacitor  es  muy  pequeño ....(15pf)

deves ponerle  uno"""  de 15uf"""(microfaradios ) o tambien le puedes poner  uno de 20uf  ....funcionaria  igual......

espero  que  eso  te  ayude    


adiosss!


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 15, 2008)

hola!yo hablo de el 10p que esta en paralelo con 1M, el de 10 uf lo puse bien! saludos


----------



## javier xino (Dic 15, 2008)

emmmmm ......

aaa .......


si te  fijas  bien 


tambien es  en   microfaradios


tanto el de  la entrada  ,  que  esta  en  serie  con la  resistencia  de  1M , como el de la salida ambos   son en  microfaradios  NO  en  pf


----------



## javier xino (Dic 15, 2008)

oye  amigo   soy   yo denuevo

el capsitor  que  le colocaste  es  de poliester  ?       (  ""lentejuelas"")

o es  electrolitico


----------



## javier xino (Dic 15, 2008)

disculpa  lo  anterior,...............................................


ese capacitor   es  de "" .1uf""  es  decir  de "  0.1uf"  

no  de  10pf   , de  hecho  en  ese  esquema  no  hay ningun  capacitor  de  10pf

amigo   me  estoy refiriendo  al capacitor  de  la entrada ....

bueno eso  .....

ojalas  k tengas  suerte


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 15, 2008)

el de la entrada para mi es 0,1uf osea 100nf no? seguro que no es 10pf el que esta en paralelo con 1m? 
igual ya no me interesa mucho este, ya hice uno y funciona de mil maravillas!


----------



## javier xino (Dic 16, 2008)

mmmmm    hola 

diaculpa por no  poder  ayudarte  con el  proyecto................pero asi es  esto ...no siempre  funcionan las  cosas

sabes  yo tambien soy bajista  y estoy construyenndo un amplificador  de unos  100w ....
bueno  solo me  falta  el altavoz  y listo


bueno .........te queria  pedir   si  puedes suvir  el  esquema  del   bass booster  que  construiste 
ese  que  funciona  a las ! mil maravillass !
y  servira  para ponerlo  dentro de  mi  bajo ?


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Dic 16, 2008)

hola! esta en otro post (bass y treeble booster para instrumentos), y si no me equivoco vos me dijiste que lo hibas a probar
por las dudas ahi te lo subo, te recomiendo que en ves de poner 3,3 uf pongas 1uf, sino satura mucho!


----------



## javier xino (Dic 16, 2008)

gracias   lo intentare  de  armar  este fin de semana.


----------



## chacarock (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola, isaias, y?
     me intriga sabeer si funciono el bass booster con el operacional

saludos


----------



## MAKENSIE128 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hola el problema tuyo no es en la entrada sino en la salida del pre, deberias colocar en ves de 10pf de salida uno mas grande algo asi como 0.1u o un poco  mas grande porque tan chico solo pasarian los altos y no los bajos como queres por mas que el pre los aumente los perdes en las salida y el de 0,1 u de entrada podria tambien ser de 1u y ahi tendiras un gran cambio... saludos


----------



## foc (Nov 22, 2010)

Bueno este es un filtro pasa-bajo lo cuelgo aquí para no abrir otro tema.
Lo que pasa es que lo quiero armar pero no se donde entra el audio y para que sirve JP1
Puede que sea fácil la respuesta pero quisiera me den un poco de su conocimiento para armar este proyectito, por que estoy confundido


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 24, 2010)

cual es tu duda

entra la señal de audio por c10 de 1microfaradio, jp1 es para permitir el uso del filtro o no, esto a traves de un interruptor


----------



## foc (Nov 29, 2010)

Gracias jorge yo pensaba exactamente lo mismo pero no estaba seguro me despejaste las dudas 

PD : no te habia agradecido por problemas con mi pc


----------



## lossless (Oct 21, 2022)

Estimados colegas, tengo que construir un filtro de bajos para un amplificador alimentado con 18 V. simples, alguien lo construyó, funciona bien ?
Adjunto circuito.


Saludos
lossless


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2022)

lossless dijo:


> Estimados colegas, tengo que construir un filtro de bajos para un amplificador alimentado con 18 v., alguien lo construyo, funciona bien?
> Adjunto circuito.
> Saludos
> lossless


Realiza una simulación  🤷‍♂️


----------



## lossless (Oct 21, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Realiza una simulación  🤷‍♂️


Estimado Fogonazo, que programa puedo bajar para la simulacion? tengo win 11 en pc recien armada.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2022)

lossless dijo:


> Estimado Fogonazo, que programa puedo bajar para la simulacion? tengo win 11 en pc recien armada.
> Gracias


Multisim 13 o Multisim 14


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 22, 2022)

El *LTSpice* es gratuito, por si quieres tener algo completo, lo único que es un poco complicado al principio, ya que no corre en tiempo real, sino que hace la simulación y puedes ver en gráficas los resultados...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 23, 2022)

Parece más un control de tonos tipo "baxandal" que actúa sobre los graves que un filtro paso bajo puro....la solución simulándolo.......


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 23, 2022)

La familia de curvas que se muestran a continuación se lograron variando VR1 desde 0 % hasta 100 %, en saltos sucesivos de 10%. Curva verde (más inferior) es para VR1 en 0 %. Curva roja (más superior) es para VR1 en 100 %.

La única modificación que yo sugeriría hacer al circuito es reducir C7 de 22uF a 10uF, con lo que el PSRR mejora favorablemente y ligeramente en una zona frecuencial bastante sensible en todo filtrado de fuente (entre los 100 Hz y los 120 Hz).



Dejo para quien lo desee construir que piense qué clase de potenciómetro le conviene para ajustar más convenientemente el punto de interés. Queda también para quien lo desee construir que piense si le sirve ese tipo de respuesta para lo que necesite lograr.


----------



## lossless (Oct 23, 2022)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> La familia de curvas que se muestran a continuación se lograron variando VR1 desde 0 % hasta 100 %, en saltos sucesivos de 10%. Curva verde (más inferior) es para VR1 en 0 %. Curva roja (más superior) es para VR1 en 100 %.
> 
> La única modificación que yo sugeriría hacer al circuito es reducir C7 de 22uF a 10uF, con lo que el PSRR mejora favorablemente y ligeramente en una zona frecuencial bastante sensible en todo filtrado de fuente (entre los 100 Hz y los 120 Hz).
> 
> ...


Diegomj1973, gracias por la molestia, me viene muy bien el aporte, comentare cuando lo arme, nuevamente gracias.
lossless


----------



## lossless (Oct 23, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> El *LTSpice* es gratuito, por si quieres tener algo completo, lo único que es un poco complicado al principio, ya que no corre en tiempo real, sino que hace la simulación y puedes ver en gráficas los resultados...


El LTSpice viene para Windows?, gracias


diegomj1973 dijo:


> La familia de curvas que se muestran a continuación se lograron variando VR1 desde 0 % hasta 100 %, en saltos sucesivos de 10%. Curva verde (más inferior) es para VR1 en 0 %. Curva roja (más superior) es para VR1 en 100 %.
> 
> La única modificación que yo sugeriría hacer al circuito es reducir C7 de 22uF a 10uF, con lo que el PSRR mejora favorablemente y ligeramente en una zona frecuencial bastante sensible en todo filtrado de fuente (entre los 100 Hz y los 120 Hz).
> 
> ...


Veo en la familia de curvas que de hasta 100 Hz la ganancia es grande, yo espero utilizar la banda de 200 a 500 Hz.
Espero estar en lo cierto


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 24, 2022)

El compañero solicita ésto: "Estimados colegas, tengo que construir un filtro de bajos para un amplificador alimentado con 18 V. simples, alguien lo construyó, funciona bien ?
Adjunto circuito."
UN PASO BAJO O UN BASS BOOSTER ???????
Como ha simulado amablemente Diego, eso es un bass booster, realza los graves y no actúa sobre el resto de frecuencias; un paso bajo ELIMINA las frecuencias por encima de la de corte.
Reitero la pregunta ¿¿¿¿¿ Qué entiendes por filtro de bajos ????
Un saludo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 24, 2022)

lossless dijo:


> viene para Windows?


Ni siquiera entraste al enlace, no?... 🤦‍♂️


----------

